# recommend a good cheap host?



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Iam looking for a good cheap host to put my 'basic' website on - this site isnt finished but im looking to price up anyway - it will just be basic site with about 10-20 pages or so... few downloads on (mostly external links)

can anyone recommend any hosts?

im UK based and already have a domain www.dslbuddy.net

thanks


----------



## kev1952 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have my website hosted by thekerb in Manchester (UK). I got mine on a special deal but they are very cheap. Have unlimited everything and their uptime/performance is very impressive.

My site: www.kevsplace.com


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Good hosts in Europe: EuroVPS. 
Good hosts in USA: StableHost and CoolHandle.

Don't fall for the "unlimited" gimmick. It's not really unlimited. More at webhostingtalk.com
The best hosts set reasonable limits on file space and bandwidth.
You also don't need to host in the UK -- that will limit your choices and increase costs.

Good luck on the site.


----------



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

i assume this is available in the UK, it's called DotEasy.com. They offer free hosting with no ads. I've used them for years and have always been happy.

Even though they're based in Canada, the one time I emailed them with a problem they actually called me to clear things up, I thought that was pretty impressive.

Worth checking out if nothing else.

jtn


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I use one of the 'unlimited' hosts and have not had a problem with them. Webhostingpad.com They are currently charging $120 for 5 years. I have been with them for about 4 years and the sites have worked reliably with very little downtime and helpful staff.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

colinsp said:


> I use one of the 'unlimited' hosts and have not had a problem with them. Webhostingpad.com They are currently charging $120 for 5 years. I have been with them for about 4 years and the sites have worked reliably with very little downtime and helpful staff.


That company gets almost solid negative reviews at WHT. Nothing good is said about them.
See http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=977255&highlight=webhostingpad

Complaints of billing fraud, no support, ignored emails, etc -- legitimate complaints, not wacky BS reviews.

I would change.


----------



## kev1952 (Jul 10, 2007)

lordsmurf said:


> Don't fall for the "unlimited" gimmick. It's not really unlimited. More at webhostingtalk.com
> The best hosts set reasonable limits on file space and bandwidth.


"Unlimited" is like anything else to do with the net - there are limits but are usually only triggered by unusual events (ie DoS attack etc).



lordsmurf said:


> You also don't need to host in the UK -- that will limit your choices and increase costs.


I don't believe I suggested the member did need to host in the UK - it just happens to be where my host (thekerb.com) is. I live in Australia and use an overseas host because it is something like 90% cheaper than here. There are hordes of hosting companies and a huge difference in pricing among them. I simply related my experience with my current host - and if they stuff it up then I will change in a heartbeat!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

lordsmurf said:


> That company gets almost solid negative reviews at WHT. Nothing good is said about them.
> See http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=977255&highlight=webhostingpad
> 
> Complaints of billing fraud, no support, ignored emails, etc -- legitimate complaints, not wacky BS reviews.
> ...


I speak as I find. I have been with them for some time and have no complaints. So I am happy to stay with them.


----------



## eralper (Dec 1, 2010)

GoDaddy cheap but not fast
Also if you pay a little bit more ServerIntellect


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

kev1952 said:


> "Unlimited" is like anything else to do with the net - there are limits but are usually only triggered by unusual events (ie DoS attack etc).


Not true at all. Read up at webhostingtalk.com on this topic. Some hosts will throw you off for simply using 2% CPU or a small spike in traffic. Some of you are the next horror story in the making. Don't be naive about hosting. At very least, I hope you keep lots of backups.

Good luck.


----------



## Lusi123 (Oct 1, 2010)

I also recommend GoDaddy, it is vastly accepted. 
Now you decide.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Lusi123 said:


> I also recommend GoDaddy, it is vastly accepted.
> Now you decide.


This is one of the most most commonly suggested host that you should *NEVER* use. To call their customer service awful would be an understatement. Again ... it's all discussed at webhostingtalk.com. Indeed, read up on Godaddy at WHT, and "you decide".

I just hate to see people steered towards known-problem hosts.


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

Lusi123 said:


> I also recommend GoDaddy, it is vastly accepted.
> Now you decide.


 i would also have to agree godaddy is not a good idea!!! they are fine if nothing happens and the site does not get a large number of hits. but godaddy start charging you for all sorts of stuff and will cut you off without warning if you do not pay up. i have seen it happen to people i know personaly. do not fall into the trap. have a look at http://nodaddy.com/ if you do not believe me when i say avoid godaddy.

i my self us justhost.com and i have never had any trouble with them. and they answered all of my questions quickly and in my view are a very capable host.

my advise when choosing a host only go for a plan that lasts a short period of time if you do not know them or have recived a good level of service from them in the past this way you will not lose so much if you start haveing probems with them.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Stablehost actually has a good sale going on right now.
Coupon code "WHTUS" gives you 50% OFF the life of the account (when paid annually).
So their $3.95 plan, for example, costs just under $22/year.
And they're an excellent host.

Unlike Godaddy and some of the junk that's been suggested in most earlier posts.
Some of which are probably more expensive, so double punishment!


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks for the heads up - i actually got my domain name with godaddy and they admin panel and website is just the most difficult to use...

edit: just reading horror stories at nodaddy.com - i have disabled auto-renew , will they still charge me when the 12 months is up?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You will lose the domain name if you don't renew with them OR get the name transferred to another Registrar and IIRC GoDaddy charge you for moving the domain to a new registrar.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

how much do they charge?
i read about the 60 day thingy so its best to move well before 60 days prior to the 1 year being up...

luckily the domain name isnt something i MUST keep and doesnt have a lot riding on it...


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

they charge $75 for the move saying somthing about it being an admin charge or something us bogus as that


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

If you just registered it, then look to transfer to DirectNIC or Namecheap around April 1. Godaddy can't charge you for that, unless they nab you in a typical bogus "spam" scam (which is against ICANN policy, but happens anyway), then extort you to get the domain back.

The Godaddy admin panel is an f'ed up customized version of cPanel. I absolutely refuse to help anybody admin a Godaddy site because of how much of a nuisance it is to use. For one thing, the constant approval system delays web dev.

Take that Stablehost deal, and you'll be set for hosting.
Move the domain in 60+ days, and the virus that is Godaddy will be out of your system.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

how will godaddy not be able to charge me?


thnx


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Some people definitely dont make some research before taking some important decisions.

Bluehost.com is very good for medium and large companies
hostgator.com is good too

GoDaddy.com isnt that bad, it just isnt recomended for small companies or individual portfolio hosting

Anyway, just a little suggestion for everyone, don`t give more atention to a couple of guys in formal suites than to someone that really experienced the products

No one knows how many people in webhostingtalk.com are being payed to say such things or to make others think the same way.

Its all part of financial capitalist manipulation. It happens all the time, expecially on those review and preview analitic sites.


----------



## kev1952 (Jul 10, 2007)

Gesp said:


> ..... No one knows how many people in webhostingtalk.com are being payed to say such things or to make others think the same way....


Very well said! :up:

Most that have replied here with suggestions are speaking from their experience(s) with the hosts they mention and that should carry a fair amount of weight. There is obviously good and bad but even the so called "bad ones" singled out in this thread shouldn't be dismissed out of hand. Any hosting company is going to have problems from time to time but, if you think about it, if they constantly provide bad service then they won't stay in business for any length of time.


----------

